# Im going to QUEENSLAND



## Camo (Oct 27, 2008)

Hello all,

Well its a fair way away yet but on the 15th of February i will be going to QLD for a 10 day holiday (i have not had one in 4 years) and i am getting pretty excited about it.

I know for all of you that live in QLD must be saying why is Camo getting so excited about going to QLD? Well the simple fact that there is theme parks, TimeZone and my favourite restaurant SIZZLERS, well that is enough for me to go already.

I will also be doing some gun shooting, the sling shot, vomatron and a few other fun bits and pieces. You QLD people also have really good Mini Golf centres.

I will be going to the Wax Museum and Australia Zoo and Currumbin.

Well my question is what other stand outs in QLD do you reccommend i try?

Cheers

Cameron


----------



## missllama (Oct 27, 2008)

i loved the shopping there its even good for guys if u like brand name clothes
if not its not really worth it lol

i went to all the theme parks, the zoo, and shops, then went to some place that had really really really good gelati but i dont know where it was lol

i also went out on the jet skiis i dont no where abouts it was but id reccomend it if i were u coz the beaches are really nice!

have fun!


----------



## JasonL (Oct 27, 2008)

The Bundaberg Rum Distilling Company???


----------



## Camo (Oct 27, 2008)

JasonL said:


> The Bundaberg Rum Distilling Company???


I love my beer mate. I dont like the "FIGHTING" spirit :lol:


----------



## Wild~Touch (Oct 27, 2008)

You might be interested in Snakes Down Under at Childers


----------



## 888lowndes888 (Oct 27, 2008)

Revolving restaruant at Surfers is awesome. Gotta do the sling shot and af course the theme parks and zoo's.


----------



## whiteyluvsrum (Oct 27, 2008)

fighting spirit? someone can't handle there piss is more like it.


----------



## burley180789 (Oct 27, 2008)

Hire the mini choppers for the day, i think they cost aorun $100 for a day and about $8 in fuel for the whole day and if theres a few people they are about as funa s anything(If your sense of humour is a good one) they kept 4 of us amused for a whole day racing and causing a bit of michief


----------



## Krystal (Oct 27, 2008)

Go to Dracula's at the Gold Coast! We have been there twice and it is a really fun night!


----------



## 888lowndes888 (Oct 27, 2008)

Yeah Draculas is good. Also Conrad Jupiters is you don't mind a bit of gambling.


----------



## inthegrass (Oct 27, 2008)

are you planning on venturing further than the south east corner?.
cheers.


----------



## aoife (Oct 27, 2008)

you must take loads of pics at Australia Zoo for us, especially of the Merten's!! (please)


----------



## melgalea (Oct 27, 2008)

dude if u coming here to go to sizzlers. then prepared to be severly dissapointed. we went to the sizzler at toowong about 3 weeks ago. and we then had to go to maccas on teh way home. the food was rubbish. barely any salads and barely any choice. i remember years and years ago it was great. but not now.


----------



## Camo (Oct 27, 2008)

Bredlislave said:


> You might be interested in Snakes Down Under at Childers


Where abouts is it Bredlislave?


888lowndes888 said:


> Revolving restaruant at Surfers is awesome. Gotta do the sling shot and af course the theme parks and zoo's.


Yeah i have done the slingshot a few times before. I love it.


whiteyluvsrum said:


> fighting spirit? someone can't handle there piss is more like it.


No mate i just know alot of people and i am sure other people will aggree that some people get very angry on the Bundy. I personally cant stand the taste of it so it has nothing to do with not being able to handle the piss. I love beer plain and simple. :lol:


----------



## Camo (Oct 27, 2008)

zoocam said:


> dude if u coming here to go to sizzlers. then prepared to be severly dissapointed. we went to the sizzler at toowong about 3 weeks ago. and we then had to go to maccas on teh way home. the food was rubbish. barely any salads and barely any choice. i remember years and years ago it was great. but not now.


Really, all the times i have been in Sydney i have gone to Sizzlers and loved it. Maybe you just got them on a bad day.


----------



## Camo (Oct 27, 2008)

888lowndes888 said:


> Yeah Draculas is good. Also Conrad Jupiters is you don't mind a bit of gambling.


Is it a theme restaurant? We have a few of them down here.


----------



## LullabyLizard (Oct 27, 2008)

I would love to go to Australia Zoo! Your lucky


----------



## tooninoz (Oct 27, 2008)

Draculas? :shock::shock: You'd have to be bored to be considering that! The themeparks are all fun, but GC nightlife is mostly crap nightclubs, and pissed-up idiots looking for trouble. Outside of the southend (Burleigh to Cooly), the GC smokes pipe. Badly.

Are you looking for nightlife/lights, or just more general things to do? Do you surf? Looking to herp?

- Nthn NSW has way more to offer (not Byron, that's a cesspit of BMW X5s and pseudo hippies ). Try the Brunswick Hotel on a Sun arvo for probably the *best* beer garden in Australia. Ok surf and good fishing too. Good fishing in the Tweed River too - lots of Bream and Jacks are coming on up further. Good old pub in Tumbulgum too ( right on the Tweed). Hire tinnies on the Tweed and in Currumbin Creek (lots of flathead, bream and whiting).

- Both Nthn NSW and the GC hinterland have great opportunities for herping (just look through the herping threads). Lamington and Springbrook especially. 

- While you are up this way, you might consider climbing Mt Warning. Quick drive from the Goldy or stay for dirt cheap at http://mtwarningholidaypark.com/site/rates/ which is at the foot of the mountain (and a 5min drive to the carpark at the base). Have an early night and get up there by sunrise. It really is the goods.







- Sunny Coast is better than the Goldy too.  Surf isnt as good, but the fishing is. Plenty of hinterland to explore too.

- If you've got time on your hands, gotta get across to Straddie. My favorite place in Qld. Excellent surf, and great beach fishing. Become a bit overrun by yuppies, but the true locals are a good bunch. Here's some herp info;

*Reptiles*
About 16 species of snakes occur on North Stradbroke Island. Species most likely to be encountered include the carpet python _(Python spilotes);_ green tree-snake _(Dendralaphis punctulatus);_ and the red-bellied black snake _(Pseudechis porphyriacus)._ The death adder _(Acanthophis antarcticus)_ is well distributed but is uncommon. Several species of sea snakes also occur.
Larger lizards which may be encountered include the sand monitor _(Vanarus gouldii);_ lace monitor _(V. varius)_ and bearded dragon _(Amphibolurus barbatus),_ but many species of skinks are also present.
The long-necked tortoise _(Chelodina longicollis)_ frequents permanent swamps and lakes and is the only land tortoise present. Green turtles _(Chelonia mydas);_ and loggerhead turtles _(Caretta caretta)_ can sometimes be seen in Moreton Bay or in the off-shore waters near Point Lookout.


Hope that helps you out.


Dont forget - you can get 4ZZZ on your radio from the nth Goldy through to the Sunshine Coast. 102.1FM


----------



## Jessica_lee (Oct 27, 2008)

how bout go see some real qld? maybe go to the daintree or a national park? u cant go past any of the whitsunday islands, or any reef trips.


----------



## Camo (Oct 28, 2008)

No i will not be doing any herping or fishing or anything like that. I do enough of that around here so this holiday will just be a relaxing one i am thinking.


----------



## saratoga (Oct 28, 2008)

missllamathuen said
"i loved the shopping there its even good for guys if u like brand name clothes"

I can't believe that could be a reason for going to Qld. I HATE brand name clothes...detest them...I get a lot of good clothes from Vinnies....and whenever I buy clothes wherever I make a point of making sure they aren't "branded"...why should I be a walking add for someone? I don't need Nike, Reebok, Billabong or Polo to define who I am!

Qld has heaps of great places on offer...unfortunately the gold coast is not one them!


----------



## the.badger (Oct 28, 2008)

Fly to Cairns instead and drive 2 hours north the the Daintree (Cape Tribulation section). Possibly the most kick-*** place on earth. Beats the hell out of the theme parks.


----------



## Wild~Touch (Oct 28, 2008)

www.snakesdownunder.com.au

Childers is about 3 hours drive north from Brisbane


----------



## Camo (Oct 28, 2008)

People i am going with other people as well and i dont think they would like to take a trip to the Daintree or any other places like that.


----------



## Rainbow-Serpent (Oct 28, 2008)

You HAVE to go to laserforce!
It is the absolute best thing ever!
http://www.laserforce.com.au/
You would also enjoy Draculas, as someone else said, hehe, i would have suggested it first but I forgot all about it. heres a picture of it.


----------



## ravan (Oct 28, 2008)

Krystal said:


> Go to Dracula's at the Gold Coast! We have been there twice and it is a really fun night!



definately do that! i have been countless times! (i think im addicted lol) 
its always an awesome time


----------



## Camo (Oct 31, 2008)

rainbow__serpent said:


> You HAVE to go to laserforce!
> It is the absolute best thing ever!
> http://www.laserforce.com.au/
> You would also enjoy Draculas, as someone else said, hehe, i would have suggested it first but I forgot all about it. heres a picture of it.


We have a laserforce down here. I have actually never been. I enjoy actual paintball too much i think.


----------



## Choco (Jan 11, 2011)

There's a paintball 20 mins from Surfers. Also have a look at Mt Tamborine. Wine & cheese tasting if that's what you into and cool little shops along the main street. Have lunch at Eagle Heights pub on the way back down, it overlooks the Gold Coast coastline from the mountains.
If you like your beer, fosters brewery is 10 minutes past Dreamworld, you could do a brewery tour.

Cheers,
Allan


----------



## shellfisch (Jan 11, 2011)

Camo has been back home for a little over 2 years now.....


----------



## trickedoutz31 (Jan 11, 2011)

bring a wetsuit mate its pretty damn wet lol, also there is the outback spectacular and wet n wild, the haunted house and if your after a few diferent things i head out to canungra for free white water rafting in the flood water 

---------- Post added 11-Jan-11 at 11:11 AM ----------




Camo said:


> We have a laserforce down here. I have actually never been. I enjoy actual paintball too much i think.



do you play pro mate?


----------



## Black.Rabbit (Jan 11, 2011)

Zorbing is a lot of fun, I did it in NZ and they have it in QLD too

also the Haunted House in Surfers is a lot of fun


----------



## byron_moses (Jan 11, 2011)

camo said:


> hello all,
> 
> well its a fair way away yet but on the 15th of february i will be going to qld for a 10 day holiday (i have not had one in 4 years) and i am getting pretty excited about it.
> 
> ...



the flight home to good old nsw


----------



## jinjajoe (Jan 11, 2011)

shellfisch said:


> Camo has been back home for a little over 2 years now.....



Rolling over on the floor ******* myself..........

However a boat would be the best means of transport at the moment & avoid Toowoomba..... that is of course if Camo wants to visit again !!!!!


----------



## redlittlejim (Jan 19, 2011)

if you going to cairns, the sky rail and rainforest mijin swing is INCREDIBLE!!! its like a flying fox above the rain forest! then there is also the reef for diving or snorkling etc! cable ski (knee boarding and wakeboarding, skiing etc) plus lotta waterfalls around


----------



## Colin (Jan 19, 2011)

shellfisch said:


> Camo has been back home for a little over 2 years now.....



exactly.. maybe some people should have looked at the date of the first post = 27-Oct-2008


----------

